

Show HN: Labor Day Project, fire-map for Texas based on user input. - bm1362
http://txfiremap.com/

======
bm1362
Thank you for taking the time to checkout my project! It was ~5 hours of work
and I am not fully comfortable with my web development skills. Any
suggestions/tips are fully welcomed.

I am still working on gathering more data and spreading awareness, please feel
free to share with those who are interested! Also, if you can, consider
donating to a charity for those whom have lost their homes in this tragedy.

Regards,

Benjamin

